# noisy fan not slowing down

## mandril

Hi,

I have Windows and Gentoo installed on my Dell Studio XPS x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM) i5 CPU 650 @ 3.20GHz. On my windows partition the fan slows down after start up but on the Gentoo partition it keeps running all the time.

I don't know if it matters, but I have

```
CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y
```

Any tips? Thanks.

----------

## audiodef

It's not just that. You also need to select the default cpufreq settings, which should be on the same make menuconfig page. 

While you're at it, download and configure a Kernel Seed (link in my sig). It will give you a more efficient kernel, in addition to having certain basic cpufreq and power management defaults set. Of course, you'll still have to tweak it according to your specific hardware, so make sure you do that, too - but that's all in the "how to use a kernel seed" section anyway.   :Cool: 

----------

## mandril

Thanks, I'm afraid it's a little over my head but i will try.

----------

## purak

Probably dual GPU problem... If it is true, you should switch off/on your nVidia/ATI chip set using acpi_call or use bumblebee/ironhide.

----------

## mandril

Thanks for the tip, but ironhide is not in portage (overlays) and I cannot find the acpi_call for turning on/off ATI chip set on Dell Studio Xps. For instance: http://hybrid-graphics-linux.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=ACPI_calls

----------

## purak

You should use test_off.sh script to find your acpi_call.

https://github.com/mkottman/acpi_call/blob/master/test_off.sh

Could you paste output of this command?

```
lspci
```

----------

## mandril

Thanks and sorry for the delay. I emerge sys-power/acpi_call but when I try test_off.sh I get 

```
The acpi_call module is not loaded
```

How do I load it?

lspci:

```
examplehost Desktop # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor DRAM Controller (rev 12)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor PCI Express x16 Root Port (rev 12)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset HECI Controller (rev 06)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset High Definition Audio (rev 06)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev 06)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 2 (rev 06)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 5 (rev 06)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset PCI Express Root Port 6 (rev 06)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset USB2 Enhanced Host Controller (rev 06)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev a6)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 5 Series Chipset LPC Interface Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.2 RAID bus controller: Intel Corporation 82801 SATA RAID Controller (rev 06)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 5 Series/3400 Series Chipset SMBus Controller (rev 06)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d8

01:00.1 Audio device: ATI Technologies Inc Device aa60

03:00.0 FireWire (IEEE 1394): VIA Technologies, Inc. Device 3403

04:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR928X Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Broadcom Corporation NetLink BCM57780 Gigabit Ethernet PCIe (rev 01)

ff:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture Generic Non-core Registers (rev 02)

ff:00.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QuickPath Architecture System Address Decoder (rev 02)

ff:02.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Link 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.1 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor QPI Physical 0 (rev 02)

ff:02.2 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)

ff:02.3 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Core Processor Reserved (rev 02)
```

----------

## mandril

I managed to load acpi_call by adding modules="acpi_call" to /etc/conf.d/modules. 

But ./test_off.sh produces:

```
Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.VGA._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.ATPX: failed

Trying \_SB_.PCI0.OVGA.XTPX: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P3.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P1.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.MXR0.MXM0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.GFX0.DOFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG1.GFX0.DOFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.PEGP._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.XVR0.Z01I.DGOF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEGR.GFX0._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG.VID._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.PEG0.VID._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.DGPU._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P4.DGPU.DOFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.IXVE.IGPU.DGOF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.RP00.VGA._PS3: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.RP00.VGA.P3MO: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.GFX0.DSM._T_0: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.LPC.EC.PUBS._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.NVID._OFF: failed

Trying \_SB.PCI0.P0P2.VGA.PX02: failed
```

----------

## Ant P.

Install lm_sensors, paste the output of running `sensors` here (if any).

----------

## mandril

sensors:

```
radeon-pci-0100

Adapter: PCI adapter

temp1:       +73.5 C 
```

maybe interesting, sensors-detect:

```
Now follows a summary of the probes I have just done.

Just press ENTER to continue: 

Driver `it87':

  * ISA bus, address 0xa10

    Chip `ITE IT8720F Super IO Sensors' (confidence: 9)

Driver `sbs':

  * Bus `Radeon i2c bit bus 0x93'

    Busdriver `UNKNOWN', I2C address 0x0b

    Chip `Smart Battery' (confidence: 5)

Warning: the required module it87 is not currently installed

on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.

Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for

driver availability.

Warning: the required module sbs is not currently installed

on your system. If it is built into the kernel then it's OK.

Otherwise, check http://www.lm-sensors.org/wiki/Devices for

driver availability.

No modules to load, skipping modules configuration.
```

----------

## mandril

I also have a Ubuntu partition where the fan is quiet. Maybe, before diving into tweaking kernel seeds, I can use some of the settings?

```
examplehost Desktop # diff -u /mnt/ubuntu/usr/src/linux-headers-2.6.35-24-generic/.config /usr/src/linux-3.1.4-gentoo/.config|grep CPU

-CONFIG_ARCH_CPU_PROBE_RELEASE=y

-CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

-CONFIG_PROC_PID_CPUSET=y

-CONFIG_CGROUP_CPUACCT=y

-CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU=y

-CONFIG_X86_CPU=y

+# CONFIG_GENERIC_CPU is not set

-CONFIG_NR_CPUS=64

+CONFIG_NR_CPUS=4

-CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

+CONFIG_X86_CPUID=y

 CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

-CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

+# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

-CONFIG_USE_PERCPU_NUMA_NODE_ID=y

-CONFIG_ACPI_HOTPLUG_CPU=y

 # CPU Frequency scaling

 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=y

-# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=y

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS=y

+# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

-# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

 # CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

 CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=y

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=y

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=y

-CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=y

+# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE is not set

+# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

+# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND is not set

+# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE is not set

-# CPUFreq processor drivers

+# x86 CPU frequency scaling drivers

-CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ=m

+# CONFIG_X86_PCC_CPUFREQ is not set

 CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=y

 CONFIG_CPU_IDLE=y

 CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_LADDER=y

-CONFIG_CPU_IDLE_GOV_MENU=y

-CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP=m

+# CONFIG_SENSORS_VIA_CPUTEMP is not set

-CONFIG_CPU5_WDT=m

 # on-CPU RTC drivers

-# CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_DETECTOR is not set

+CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_TIMEOUT=60

+CONFIG_RCU_CPU_STALL_VERBOSE=y

 # CONFIG_DEBUG_FORCE_WEAK_PER_CPU is not set

+# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

-CONFIG_CPU_NOTIFIER_ERROR_INJECT=m

-# CONFIG_DEBUG_PER_CPU_MAPS is not set

+CONFIG_CPU_RMAP=y
```

----------

## Ant P.

Your graphics card is running pretty hot, which explains the fan noise — see if this helps any, if it does you can put it in a /etc/local.d script to run on boot:

```
echo dynpm > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile
```

And having that it87 module would be useful, it'll show temperatures for the rest of your system that way.

----------

## mandril

Thanks for the suggestion, but gives an error:

```
examplehost device # echo dynpm > /sys/class/drm/card0/device/power_profile

bash: echo: write error: Invalid argument
```

and with nano -w: 

```
Error writing power_profile: Invalid argument
```

----------

## purak

mandril,

You have only one VGA controller. So that you should search the issue in kernel, modues and etc...

```
01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Device 68d8 
```

----------

## mandril

Ok, but where to start searching? Is my previously posted output of diff ubuntu->gentoo useful? Here's the complete diff: http://pastebin.com/M5GBS7h4

My graphic device settings:

```

Graphics support  --->

   <*> /dev/agpgart (AGP Support)  --->  

     -*- VGA Arbitration  

     (2)   Maximum number of GPUs 

     [ ] Laptop Hybrid Graphics - GPU switching support

     <*> Direct Rendering Manager (XFree86 4.1.0 and higher DRI support)  ---> 

         < >   3dfx Banshee/Voodoo3+ 

         < >   ATI Rage 128 

         <*>   ATI Radeon  

         [*]     Enable modesetting on radeon by default - NEW DRIVER  

         < >   Matrox g200/g400  

         < >   SiS video cards  

         < >   Via unichrome video cards  

         < >   Savage video cards

     < > Intel GMA500 Stub Driver

     <*> Lowlevel video output switch controls  

     -*- Support for frame buffer devices  ---> 

   [*] Backlight & LCD device support  ---> 

     Display device support  --->  

     Console display driver support  ---> 

   [*] Bootup logo  --->
```

Thanks.

----------

## mandril

What sections in the kernel may cause this fan behaviour?

----------

